# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Baraja svengali??

## El_caos

Tengo muchas ganas de comprar una baraja Svengali,,,, pero no se si vale la pena,  :Oops:   osea se pueden variar en la cantidad de trucos,,, o es solo para unos pocos juegos :Confused: ? :?: ,,,, solicito un poco de orientacion al respecto,,, gracias!!! :P  8-)

----------


## kraken69

yo también tenia la misma duda hasta que vi y compre un libro que se llama 101 amazing magic tricks wit a sevengali deck,  así que imagínate nomás  la variedad saludos...

----------


## El_caos

hey kraken69,,, duda :?: ,,,, tu que compraste ese libro,,,,, entiendo entonces que se pueden realizar una infinidad de juegos seguidos sin necesidad de cambiar masos!!!!,,, que biennnnnn :o  :o ,,,,  mmmm 8-)

----------


## si66

Si no estoy confundido con la baraja svengali podes hacer infinidad de variantes para un mismo truco, hay videos y apuntes con mas de 75 efectos con esa baraja. Creo no estar confundido.

----------


## kraken69

así es El_caos a mi en particular no me gusta del todo trabajar con mazos trucados, tienen algunas desventajas sobre todo no lo puedes dar a examinar y lo malo desde mi punto de vista, todos los trucos con la sevengali giran en torno a un mismo naipe, asi que tienes que dar vuelo a tu imaginación para poder combinar estos efectos, si esto ultimo lo manejas bien, puedes causar con la sevengali maravillosas reacciones a los espectadores saludos..

----------


## karmasmagic

opino igual q kraken69 porq si uno hace un efecto y desp le hacve el mismo efecto con la misma cartya es cualquiera y pensa q si se repite la carta......se da cuenta
la otra seria crear un efecto bien largoin usando la misma carta

----------


## El_caos

gracias amigos,,,, 


Feliz Navidad y un Feliz y Magico AÑO 2006!!!

----------


## mabuse

claro que debes comprartela .yo la compre y puedes hacer maravillas con esa baraja,solo tienes que practicar un poco con ella.los efectos seran escandalosos.no lo dudes.Consulta la baraja streapper  es genial.

----------


## karmasmagic

lo bueno del svengali es q tenes millones de posibilidades para hacer....si uno usa la imaginacion va a encontrar millones de variantes y efectos...la pag q pusieron ahi arriba lo demuestra...es muy buena

----------


## alexelmago

la baraja radio es ecencial para una rutina aun que tiene algunas pegas como que no la puedes dar a examinar excepto si haces un canviazo  Pero se a de tener un poco de practica si tienes + de una de baraja svengali puedes hacer diferentes efectos mui buenos te recomiendo que te la compres junto con el libro 101TRUCOS MAGICOS ASOMBROSOS CON UNA BARAJA SVENGALI

----------


## Iñigo

Si alguien está pensando en comprar esta baraja yo le recomiendo que compre la baraja milagro.Está en tiendamagia.Es igual pero utiliza antiderrapante y permite extender las cartas una a una para enseñarlas al público.

----------


## Jubey

Estoy de acuerdo contigo,la baraja milagro es igual pero la puedes abrir en abanico gracias al antiderrapante,tmbn recomiendo la baraja milagro.Saludos para todos!

----------


## Némesis

Reflotado. No vale la pena seguir. 7 mensajes y todos igual...

----------


## popt

Y encima contar tonterías sobre un tema acabado hace 8 meses!... en fin.  Lo triste es que esto pase un par de veces al més.

¿Nadie se lee las reglas cuando entra? Yo no llevo mucho pero lo primero que hice fue empoyarme las reglas para no molestar a todo el mundo...

----------

